# Best spitting and drumming video on youtube



## chefrific

Finally found a video where you can clearly hear what spitting and drumming sounds like.  Skip to 1:45 and you can really start hearing him.  Thought I would share.  Enjoy.


----------



## blong

I can only hear him spit? My ears stink!!


----------



## chefrific

Drumming is immediately following each spit.  Real low frequency.  Turn up your speakers, but they may blow when he starts gobbling. lol.


----------



## steveus

You're right, that's the best I've seen.  Thanks.


----------



## Mideighties

My hearing is pretty bad also due to too many years around loud machinery and listening to LOUD rock and roll music but I caught the spit and drum very clearly. Very good and yes, the gobble blows you away with the speakers up!! Enjoyed the video.


----------



## bowtie

great video...


----------



## gsubo

I can never hear em spit..but can always hear and track birds by their drumming once their inside 80 yards.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Please embed all videos as required by the rules. I fixed this one for you. Great video by the way....


----------



## Ricochet

Yep, that's a good one - I have a video where you can hear it pretty good as well.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWfiRqUVXKA?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWfiRqUVXKA?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Brad

Wow is all I can say,they have come a long way with microphones. That gave me the chills,but all the sounds of spring do that. Man I need therapy.


----------



## bangbird

He shot him in mid drumm


----------

